# Change sound input?



## VicF (Aug 24, 2001)

I've noticed that this has been asked in a round-about way by others before, but I thought I'd ask directly.  In MacOS 9, you can specify the "sound input" device.  I assume that refers to the device that the OS is "listening" to.  In OS X, there doesn't seem to be any corresponding switch.  BUT, there seem to be multiple sound inputs -- the CD-ROM drive can act as sound input, or the built-in microphone for speakable items, or an external mic, or line input...  My question is how one can futz with this sound input setting.  Can I tell my Mac OS X system which device I want it to listen to?

I've looked at the Sound pane of the System Preferences, but there's nothing for sound input there.  Ditto in the Speech pane.  I've also looked in the Sound control panel while in Classic, but the input tab says that sound input is in use by another application (OS X, presumably).  I've poked around in Unix a bit, but I don't even know where to begin to look.  Any ideas?


----------



## quiike (Mar 24, 2002)

I have the same problem.  I bought a headset with microphone and dont know how ot use it now!  Theres no place to turn it on or change input device and it doesnt have a sound input registering on the computer.  PLEASE HELP!  Is there a driver (how/where)?

-quiike


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2002)

you didn't quite dig far enough in speech pref s to find it. i know it isn't intuitive but you will find it when you click the 'listening' tab - it is the last option at the bottom. also most programs that use a mic have their own selection pref. somewhere.


----------

